# International Forum Rules Reminder



## hangman005

*Rules to remember for the International Board*

While all board rules still apply, there are a few that need to be refreshed here.

*English Only!*



> 9) English Only: For the purpose of rules enforcement the entire site is considered “English Only”. Moderators may remove any posts made in languages other than English.





If linking to social media posts in a foreign language please post a translation to English.

*Do Not Request, Provide, or Otherwise Direct To Any Illegal Streams*



> _6) Streams/Copyrighted Material/Illegal Topics:_​_Do not post any of the following:_​_• Links to or requests for links to illegal streams_​_• Discussions of illegal streaming services or proxies_​_• Large portions of ANY article. The reader must have incentive to visit the source._​_• Excerpts from any publication without providing editorial commentary_​_• Discussions of piracy techniques_.​



​​


> _Promotion of anything illegal is strictly prohibited. See our separate section on copyright infringement for additional information._





​​


> _*Streams/Proxies* – (UPDATED) Per site admins: "Links to illegal streams may not be posted. The forums may not be used to solicit links to streams." Because of DMCA issues this policy covers all threads, including gameday threads. We do not permit any discussion of illegal streaming services or proxy use whatsoever._





​

Due to legal considerations, HF cannot allow discussion, posting or solicitation of illegal streams. Violation of this rule will be an infractible offense, per site ownership/administration.

As a rule of thumb, if you did not pay the league, governing body, or one of its official affiliates for a stream, it is probably illegal. Do not post it or ask for it. This includes instructions for doing it.

*No Money Pools*




> _3) Spamming: Posts that advertise anything without the authorization of site Administrators may be considered “spam”. If you wish to advertise on HFBoards please contact sales@mandatory.media. *No money leagues are allowed in the Fantasy Talk forum.* Do not post the same content multiple times, whether on the same forum, or across multiple forums._






The same principles apply here. You are free to create and run hockey pools for the various international tournaments, but you can not offer cash prizes or pay to play.


*If you fail to adhere to these rules and the full site rules, Moderators may: Delete, Warn, Reply Ban, Forum Ban or Suspend Accounts as Necessary*


----------

